# niedere Bootzeiten und LFS



## mathiu (12. August 2004)

Mein Ziel ist es die Bootzeit eines speziell angepassten Linux-Systems so niedrig wie möglich zu halten..

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit LFS (Linux from scratch) und den Bootzeiten?
- auf der einen Seite ein System ausschliesslich mit Konsole und der Möglichkeit Musik abzuspielen

- auf der anderen Seite mit einem X-Server (Ohne window-manager) und als Beispiel XMMS gestartet.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Schätzung, wie die Bootzeit eines aktuellen Mittelklasse-PCs damit aussehen könnte


----------



## Sway (12. August 2004)

Nachdem ich mein Debian Sarge ein wenig aufgemöbelt hatte, lag meine bootzeit ab dem Bootmanager bis zum Konsolen-Login bei 16-17 sekunden. Der X-Server mit FluxBox als Windowsmanager braucht weniger als 5sec zum starten.

Ich denke mal das es schon sehr schnell ist. Wenn für dich ein schnelles booten wichtig ist solltest du dir mal "Suspend to Disk" oder "Suspend to Ram" anschaun. Es ist sowas wie Standby/Ruhezustand...


Nachtrag:
Mit aufmöbeln meine ich unbenötigte Daemons entfernen, Kernel Kompilieren und ein "schnelles" Filesystem (XFS).

Vielleicht wäre Gentoo etwas für dich. Es ist sehr nah an LFS angelehnt, nur das du nicht viel hand anlegen musst um alles zu kompilieren.


----------



## mathiu (12. August 2004)

> Ich denke mal das es schon sehr schnell ist. Wenn für dich ein schnelles booten wichtig ist solltest du dir mal "Suspend to Disk" oder "Suspend to Ram" anschaun. Es ist sowas wie Standby/Ruhezustand...



Genau sowas such ich wahrscheinlich..Ich kann also den pc komplett von der Stromversorgung nehmen, er speichert das RAM und beim einschalten bin ich wieder am selben ort? und das innert kurzer zeit
Hast du irgendwie einen link, welcher mich zu mehr informationen führt


----------



## Sway (12. August 2004)

Also RAM ist ein flüchtiger Speicher, der nur bei Stromzufuhr speichert. Ich denke mal das Suspend to Disk das richtige für dich ist.


----------



## mathiu (12. August 2004)

bei suspend to disk wird er ja genau das RAM auf die Festplatte speichern, damit er nachher wieder am selben Ort weitermachen kann. Das meinte ich damit...aber hast du einen Link mit weiteren Infos und ev. Erfahrungen damit gemacht'


----------



## Sway (12. August 2004)

Ich selbst hab es noch nie selbst probiert. Such am besten mal bei Linuxforen.de oder google.de ...


----------

